# Clippers Looking to Move Up For Yi?



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf...s/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=Yi-Conundrum



> The other teams that have gotten into Yi's workouts -- the Sixers (No. 12), the Clippers (No. 14), the Warriors (No. 18) and the Lakers (No. 19) -- are all trying to move up in the draft and could be good long-term fits for Yi.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Now THATS a frontcourt I would like.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If he drops, go for it, but otherwise no thanks. MAYBE MAYBE MAYBE if he drops to 11 and atlanta does trade the pick like they have been saying they might if they pick conley 3. But other than that, a team in the top 10 is going to ask for too much. The only possible top 10 pick i can see as possible is charlotte at 8 who might only ask for maggette if they think they lose wallace. 

Yi is a big risk. HUGE upside since hes an unknown pretty much, but hes already 23 or whatever, and plus if you watched the CBA finals, got worked by none other than wang zhi zhi. If he drops to 14, its a no brainer, you take him. But if you have to give up the farm to get him at like 5-7, its not worth it IMO


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I also dont even think he would be worth the marketing value. Yao is the man in the chinese world, sure, weve got a large chinese population here, but historically in other sports, the chinese dont exactly fill up the stadiums to see their guy/team. Now, if yi was like Korean or japanese, and was as "good" as he is, then yes, the marketing aspect would make up for any doubts you had about his game. Anyone who was a part of nomomania, who saw chan ho park when he first went to the dodgers, who attended any of the world championships baseball last year for the korean and japanese games, know what im talking about. 

So that being said, you cant put too much hope that yi will be a marketing miracle in LA...so you have to base his value mostly on his game. And im not sold yet that hes top 3 talent in this draft, or even top 5 for that matter. The players id take over him:

Oden, Durant, Wright (both), brewer, conley JR., noah, horford, Hawes. Nick young and jeff green id have to think long and hard about...


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Yi is not Yao Ming. If we do trade up, why not take a proven player like Brewer, Green or Wright? Even if Yi is the real deal, he will just be another Korolev under Dunleavy. 
Who thinks Hawes will be better than Kaman?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Thats what im saying, hes for sure no yao, and id pick everyone you mentioned over him except maybe green. I was really turned off how he dissapeared in that last game of the tournament. 

Hawes better than kaman. Who knows. Kaman and hawes at similar ages were pretty similar were they not? I think hawes might be a bit more versitile than kaman, but kaman being the better pure center. But who knows. Id say compare more horford to kaman. Lets see how horford does his first couple years compared to kaman.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Brand? And maybe Baby Shaq? Why Yi?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

No to Yi!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Give us Shaun livingston and Chris Kaman, for the #3!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Give us Shaun livingston and Chris Kaman, for the #3!


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

leidout said:


> Sounds good to me!


Me too... Dumping Kaman's salary would kick ***.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Give us Shaun livingston and Chris Kaman, for the #3!


Where do we sign?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

oh, I forgot about that big salary nevermined. Damn you guys are willing to let go of them that quick?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well for a number 3 pick (if the salaries worked out), in a strong draft, and i think its a possibility. I mentioned before that i will be watching horford's first few years and comparing it to kaman. Livingston is worthless right now (when were talking trade value), and kaman deserved to be picked exactly where he was (5th? 6th?), in a draft about as strong as this one. So basically youre trading a number 6 for a number 3, so i say do it. Although kaman is the proven commmodity, horford has that wonderful thing called "upside,"


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't mind trading up to get Yi. The guy is a pretty good player and he brings with him a lot of publicity dollars. The thing I would be concerned about is what the Clippers give up to move up to get him.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> oh, I forgot about that big salary nevermined. Damn you guys are willing to let go of them that quick?


YOu must have not watched Kaman digress last year. Major disappointment


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Kaman and livingston to get Yi? Hell YES!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

No way would i trade kaman by himself to get yi. Horford? Different story perhaps. But not to get yi.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> No way would i trade kaman by himself to get yi. Horford? Different story perhaps. But not to get yi.


Trading Kaman to get Yi is to get rid of his contract. And Yi may have great upside as well, it's win win, and could be a potentially extremely lopsided trade in our favor.

Yama, how could you not want to get rid of Kaman for Yi?


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

Forget Yi, I want Mike Conley Jr, Horford, Brewer and few others instead.
If we trade with Hawks, draft CONLEY....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Because kaman is better than Yi right now. Not to mention that Yi, even if he was as good as kaman, could not take kaman's place in the lineup. Hes not a center by ANY stretch of the imagination in our offense, and hes even a borderlinePF in the NBA. Despite his height, i think he makes his money at the SF position if he was on our team. And who would we be getting back in the trade to equal salaries? It just doesnt make sense to trade kaman for yi.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

choiboi46 said:


> Forget Yi, I want Mike Conley Jr, Horford, Brewer and few others instead.
> If we trade with Hawks, draft CONLEY....


Hawks make some stupid moves, but they'd have to be ****in' insane to give up the #3 in this draft for Kaman & Livingston.

If we ended up with the #3 tho, there are way better options than Yi.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Also, trading Kaman for Yi leaves us with no center. Brand would have to start at center unless we can pick up one in FA.

I would like to trad up for Yi, but we cant give up the farm to get him.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

TucsonClip said:


> Also, trading Kaman for Yi leaves us with no center. Brand would have to start at center unless we can pick up one in FA.
> 
> I would like to trad up for Yi, but we cant give up the farm to get him.


Kaman & Livingston is more like giving up the Outhouse, the farm will just find a new place to pile it's poo.


----------

